# Questions about the Air Force



## Molinaro (Apr 17, 2016)

Good afternoon Gents,

So, I have a few questions about the Air Force, but first a little background on myself. I got out of the Marine Corps in 2012 and have been serving in the Army National Guard ever since. My service obligation will ends this December and I'm looking at joining the Air Force and pursuing a career as a pararescueman. 

I've spoken with a recruiter a few times and I've gotten a lot of good basic information. He's been very upfront about not knowing much about processing prior service applicants, but is more than willing to work with me, apparently it's not very common though. I meet the requirements for RE codes and also the ASVAB requirements for pararescue.

My questions though are for anyone who's joined the Air Force from another service branch, or someone who's gone back to the Air Force after a significant break.

I'm just curious about the transition itself, things like when and where will I be issued uniforms? Is there any type of class for people transitioning to the Air Force? I've researched these questions online but it seems to be a pretty obscure topic. Any type of info on the process would be very helpful. 

These types of questions seem more in keeping with focusing on the 25m target rather than asking about Pararescue Indoc but of course I'm open to any info on that as well. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 17, 2016)

My first two years of service were in the Army. Just transitioning from ball and cap to the more convenient, modern ammo. After a couple of years break in service, I came back but to the USAF. I found that the "people programs" were better than what I saw in the Army, and I had a pretty good shot at the Residency I was looking for. Enlisted basic is at Lackland AFB, San Antonio, Tx. Compared to the USMC basic, well.............you will be entertained; a little less harsh than PI. Everything you need, uniform wise you will be issued at Lackland. 

Re: Pararescue, we have a few here who will be along to help guide you some. Since you will be expected to be a self starter, and problem solver as a Pararescue Professional, take some time to read through related threads to find as many answers as you can for yourself. Second suggestion is to look at our Pararascue Mentor Group, from the tool bar at the top; select "Groups".

Best of luck in your return to service, and you path down the PJ Pipeline.


----------



## Kheenbish (Apr 17, 2016)

My buddy just did the same thing, but came from the Navy. You go through a week of transition that teaches Air Force basics, uniforms, customs and courtesies, ect. Since your going for PJ you stay at the dorms in Medina with all the other battlefield Airmen AFSC during this process then into indoc.


----------



## Molinaro (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks a lot to both of you. I'm glad to hear any info like that. I've been a member here a while I just never post, and I'm sure any questions I have about the Pararescue pipeline have probably been asked and answered on here more than once so I'll probably go back to lurking and checking out the mentor groups.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 17, 2016)

It is good to hear from you. Others could learn from your approach.


----------

